# 42, 31 LB WAHOO, DECENT BLACKFIN TO 23LBS (caution long thread)



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

WELL how to start....ummm COLD well we got to shoreline at 5:10 and only saw one other trailer in the lot and went uh oh what did we get ourselvesinto. Well the crew was my dad, brother, myself and one of my dads friends justin.Weget to the pass and it is FLAT so we're like OH YEA (hawaian punch guy style) :hoppingmad:hoppingmad BUT as soon as we turn the corner the NE wind was blowing pretty nice, and it was a managable 2-3 so we chug to the edge and dont see another boat the whole way out. Start trolling and about 15 mins later my tld 15 starts playing that music that i know everyone reading this loves ZZZZzzzzzzZZZZ forever and ever. Well it started up on top so im thinking a new FLORIDA record king, but then it goes deep so i think black fin then runs straight out so i think wahoo. Well next thing i know theresa HUGE (to me) wahoo next to the boat on mono leader so after a few choice words and some grunting my second and biggest wahoo comes over the side. :toast:toast 




























then about 10 mins later our 30w starts screaming so i telljustin its all yours, then i notice my brother trying to get my little tld out of the side rocket launcher so i help him get it down and gaff justins first ever wahoo:bowdown:bowdown. Then i run across the boat and gaff my brothers 23lb blackfin:hotsun. so were going nuts by now 2 wahoo AND a stud BFT. After that we picked up two more black fin










BUT by now the seas are and uncomfortable 4-6 and were taking waves over the bow just trolling so we call it a day and get to shoreline in 2 LONG and WEThours. but we were home by noon so it was the best day/half day of fishing ever.

heres the smaller hoo at 31lbs










and here is mine at 42lbs



















and todays random fact is that it has been 363 days since our last wahoo so we didnt go a yr without a wahoo.

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic227473-21-1.aspx?Highlight=11%2f26+wahoo


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad to see you caught some good fish. Careful holdin a fish that close to the rail! One kick and hes back in the water.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

DUDE! THATS AWESOME!! What were you using to catch them? Lures or bait?


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Thats what im talking about! Hell of a day..


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice job...best report I have seen you post to date! Congrats on a great trip!


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

> *reelfinatical (11/24/2009)*DUDE! THATS AWESOME!! What were you using to catch them? Lures or bait?


that is confidential information but lets just say only one fish was caught on a naturaloke


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

> *JoshH (11/24/2009)*Glad to see you caught some good fish. Careful holdin a fish that close to the rail! One kick and hes back in the water.


yea thats what my dad preaches religiously(sp?) but i was only in that position for a second for a pic.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice hoo's and bft. congrats on a great trip even if it was bumpy.:clap


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

We were out there too. It was ridiculously rough, considering that NOAA (all-knowing, all powerful entity that they are) had called for 1-2 foot seas and light wind....

We just bottom fished all day. Did not think it would work out pulling lures in 4-6 foot seas. Kind of wish we had tried some now!:banghead

Good job!

BTW, it layed down like glass by 4:30....:reallycrying


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, what a great day of fishing and its almost December. Simply awsome.


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

Great report :clap and a beautiful color on that 'hoo. Seriously, what were you trolling? It's not like you're giving up coords or anything. There are rookies on here trying to learn how to catch fish, like us! Were you pulling ballyhoo?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

What an accomplishment on your personnal best WAHOO to date, and in the seas conditions you were in. The other hoo and blackfin are also a good catch. Congrates to all the crew thatwere aboard. I know that it was rough we were 20 miles to the west and a little farther south. Thanks for sharing your trip and pictures. Gene


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice!!!! Maybe the rougher the ride the better the fishing is?

Great job!!!


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

nice catch guys. looks like the rough ride was worth it.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice wahoo jack! That's too bad that the seas built, as that could have been a spectacular day! Thanks for the report :clap


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

> *angus_cow_doctor (11/24/2009)*We were out there too. It was ridiculously rough, considering that NOAA (all-knowing, all powerful entity that they are) had called for 1-2 foot seas and light wind....
> 
> We just bottom fished all day. Did not think it would work out pulling lures in 4-6 foot seas. Kind of wish we had tried some now!:banghead
> 
> ...




were yall in a about 23-25ft walk around? because we saw a boat like that pretty close to us but they didnt look like they were trolling.



> *philthefish (11/24/2009)*Great report :clap and a beautiful color on that 'hoo. Seriously, what were you trolling? It's not like you're giving up coords or anything. There are rookies on here trying to learn how to catch fish, like us! Were you pulling ballyhoo?


dude we are not professionals at all lol id say were in the same rookie club as you. the big hoo and 2 of the tuna hit a cedar plug and the other tuna hit my firt ever rigged bally hoo.



> *recess (11/25/2009)*What an accomplishment on your personnal best WAHOO to date, and in the seas conditions you were in. The other hoo and blackfin are also a good catch. Congrates to all the crew thatwere aboard. I know that it was rough we were 20 miles to the west and a little farther south. Thanks for sharing your trip and pictures. Gene


thanks alot gene, i know this is a stupid question but did yall do any good?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Great catch....Especially on a TLD 15. I love those little reels. I bet it was really screaming..!! Congradulations on a great trip in some not so great conditions.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

great report...always fun to catch fish on the lighter gear!


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Awesome trip!! Thanks for the report with the great pics.


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Great trip... I am sure glad you were counting the days since the last wahoo. You sure did that TLD 15 justice on a 42LB Wahoo.....

Great post, and tell your brother congrats onhis first hoo, they sure afun fight.

CHris


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *specslayer (11/25/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *angus_cow_doctor (11/24/2009)*We were out there too. It was ridiculously rough, considering that NOAA (all-knowing, all powerful entity that they are) had called for 1-2 foot seas and light wind....
> ...


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

yea i ment to hail yall and ask if you were doing any good but too much chaos with big fish every 15 mins and trying to re rig and fight the seas.

and heres the after pics










my dad and one of his very nice fillets


----------



## TheLunchbox (Aug 4, 2009)

Awesome catch man, especially on the 15. Haven't had a chance yet to try for wahoo with my fishin crew. We gotta give a whirl. Sounds like a great time.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Dang! I remember my first whoo steaks just a few weeks ago....that's an awesome display of wahoo filets...

I'm jealousfor sure..:bowdown

Jimmy


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Absolutely WOW!I hate it when you are so busy catching fish, holding the boat, fighting the rough seas,I start gigglin' because it just seems like too much FUN! lol Your pop looks like he is pretty happy having wahoo in his kitchen too. Good catch man!:clap


----------

